# Hull Motorshow Sunday 30th August



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.hullmotorshow.com/index.html

Some cars that i know that are attending

Ford RS200 - I know as i'm taking it............... :thumb:

TVR400SE Wedge
Spartan Roadster 16v
Ferrari 348 
Porsche 911 C4 
Aprilia RSV Nera
Toyota MR2 Mk1a
Vauxhall VX220 Turbo
TVR Griff 500
noble m12 gto
TVR Sagaris
TVR Cerbera 4.5

Supra
Nissan 200sx
Mazda MX-5 Probably the cleanest in the uk
FTO's
Scooby's

Plus many other show cars

Worth a day out if your in the area


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

dont forget the skylines mate were takeing both see you there :thumb:


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

ANDY GTR said:


> dont forget the skylines mate were takeing both see you there :thumb:


oh yes and the skylines - be plenty of them as common as muck Andy :lol::lol:


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

:lol: but they wont be as shiney :buffer:


----------

